# Your favorite composers so obscure, you feel alone in your recognition of them



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Share your composer oddities that you actually like.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Personally, I'm a fan of two classical era composers, Henri Joseph Rigel and Georg Christoph Wagenseil. They both have attractive music, Rigel really bumpy and nutty, Wagenseil smooth and clean.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Mikhail Nosyrev. Falsely imprisoned while still a teenager during the siege of Leningrad (the initial sentence was death but it was commuted to ten years in a gulag). After release he spent many years living in what's best described at internal exile as he was 'discouraged' to try his luck in any of the major cities. Shostakovich championed his work to the point of lobbying on his behalf for his inclusion into the USSR Composers Union but he was only fully rehabilitated in the 80s once he was dead. To date, the now-defunct Olympia label seems to be the only outlet for some of his works - on a grand total of five discs. Although not a composer of the absolute top rank, in my opinion his best work can stand side by side with the likes of Boris Lyatoshynsky and Gavriil Popov. Oh, and there is no mention of him on Wikipedia! There is a website which I think was set up by his son but it seems to have not been updated for some time.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

My two favorites: Sibelius and Ifukube. Sibelius obviously famous, Ifukube much less so. I've been trying to promote him and start substantial conversations around here for a few years, no real success yet. I feel very much alone and it's frustrating. No one around here cares. Even if they end up hating him, I'd like people to at least give him a fair listen. I guess people like to stick to the regular repertoire and the satisfaction of exploration is less important to the members of this forum.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2011)

I've listened to a lot of Ifukube and thought it was very uninteresting. I cannot imagine anyone who really enjoys Sibelius even giving Ifukube the time of day.

I usually don't talk about what I dislike. I didn't realize that even that would have been OK with you, Tap. Sorry!!

Anyway, I don't think anyone anywhere would accuse me of sticking to the regular repertoire. Quite the contrary.

Anyway, alone is what everyone is, fundamentally and ultimately. But we're social creatures, too, and so I understand your frustration. Indeed, I have only ever listened to Ifukube in order to have something to say about him to you. But since everything I've thought has been negative, I've just not said anything.

I'm with ya on Sibelius, though. Oh yeah.

Now let's give some listens to music by Luc Ferrari. Then we'll talk.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Cherubini was such a great composer. Not sure if he counts though.

And of course, don't forget: SEBASTIAN DE ALBEROOO !


----------



## Llyranor (Dec 20, 2010)

Tapkaara said:


> My two favorites: Sibelius and Ifukube. Sibelius obviously famous, Ifukube much less so. I've been trying to promote him and start substantial conversations around here for a few years, no real success yet. I feel very much alone and it's frustrating. No one around here cares. Even if they end up hating him, I'd like people to at least give him a fair listen. I guess people like to stick to the regular repertoire and the satisfaction of exploration is less important to the members of this forum.


Oh, the Godzilla composer, eh?

I just listened to his 1st violin concerto. I quite like it. It sounds like a VC, yet has hints of traditional Japanese music (not that I'm a good judge of that) that are are quite appealing.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I suppose a lot of early music composers aren't known that much, even by musicians themselves. I suppose same with a lot of music coming after 1945. Unless, of course, you are specialised in performing or studying their music, etc. Or you're a fan of this type of music, of course.

I don't feel alone but yes it is hard to strike up a conversation here or in real life about many things. Eg. a "discovery" for me this year was c20th Italian born composer *Mario Castelnuovo-Tedesco*. He was a significant composer for the guitar esp., he wrote pieces for major guitarists of the time like Andres Segovia. But not many people know this composer's music, either here or elsewhere (unless say you're a guitarist or a fan of guitar music, etc.). But this is why this forum exists, to share things, both well known and lesser known and in between...


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

hmm I have a few. One being my avatar, *Istvan Marta*. I love the way he combines electronic sounds and acoustic sounds to create unique soundworlds. I tried posting some stuff here on TC a couple months ago but I couldn't find an adequate amount of youtube videos and I couldn't upload my own for some reason. Maybe the CD has some weird copyright protection built into it, if such a thing exists.

Another one would be* Takashi Yoshimatsu*, who also creates quite beautiful sound worlds in his symphonies. I haven't really promoted him much on TC because I would like to know more of his work too before I start talking about it. But what I have heard, maybe it's not genius or anything but it sure is "purty"!

I've never heard anyone around here mention *Amhed Saygun*, who's Cello concerto, viola concerto and string quartets I have and they are all pretty incredible, sounds kind of like Bartok meets the middle east.

Never hear *Maxwell-Davies* mentioned on the forum. He has an incredible set of 10 string quartets written specifically for the Naxos label called the "Naxos Quartets"

*Arthur Lourie* anyone? Maybe, not sure  I like him though.

American Composer* Vincent Persichetti* has a lot of really good stuff but I never see him mentioned on the forum. I love his piano sonatas.

I don't hear* Wolfgang Rihm*'s name a lot, but I've seen him mentioned a few times, so I know I'm not alone in liking him.

A month or two ago I would have said Isang Yun as well, but I learned that member Science quite likes him too, so yay, I'm not alone on that one anymore.

That's all I can think of for now.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Also, not super obscure, I know a few members on here that like his work. But *Ferdinand Ries*, one of Beethoven's pupils. I quite enjoy his symphonies. He sure picked up on his teachers fire.

The composer *Charles Stanford* has a few pretty great symphonies as well, but I haven't heard his name pop up too much around here, Namely symphonies 3, 5 and 6.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

For me, the first choice would be *E.J. Moeran*. His output is not vast, but excellent, with the only symphony and the cello concerto as highlights. Excellent recordings available on Chandos. Another British composer deserving more attention is *William Alwyn* (symphonies, harp concerto).

Of the names mentioned so far, I second Ries (more for his piano concertos and chamber music though), Maxwell Davies (in particular his concertos), and Stanford (symphonies).


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

some guy said:


> I've listened to a lot of Ifukube and thought it was very uninteresting. I cannot imagine anyone who really enjoys Sibelius even giving Ifukube the time of day.
> 
> I usually don't talk about what I dislike. I didn't realize that even that would have been OK with you, Tap. Sorry!!
> 
> ...


At least you listened! I appreciate it.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Llyranor said:


> Oh, the Godzilla composer, eh?
> 
> I just listened to his 1st violin concerto. I quite like it. It sounds like a VC, yet has hints of traditional Japanese music (not that I'm a good judge of that) that are are quite appealing.


Thank you for listening. His first Violin Concerto is one of his finest works, I think, and could have a very broad appeal.

This recording, while decent, is not the best recording of the work. It's only been recorded a few times, alas, so there are not many options to begin with. The one I like is with the Japan Philharmonic, Jyunichi Hirokami conducting and Tsugio Tokunaga as the soloist. It's not on Youtube, though, so this recording will have to do.

Last year in Japan I visited the area of Nikko where he wrote the majority of this work. It was quite a bit of fun! It is said he wrote this work at night (it was his custom to write at night) and he could hear monkeys screaming in the distant mountains. The sound served as inspiration as he wrote the work.


----------



## gridweb (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm very happy that the name of *Ferdinand Ries* has been mentioned a few times on this thread. Yes, I like his symphonies and chamber works a lot.

Another not so famous favorite of mine is *Guillaume Lekeu* who died tragically young, leaving behind a small but delicate output.

Best,
Willem


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> Share your composer oddities that you actually like.


Mine were so obscure I've forgotten who they were !


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

RE *A. A. Saygun *- I like the Naxos disc of a number of his solo piano works. But I've got the cpo disc, one of them, of his piano concertos and they haven't gelled with me, I hear it as Bartok rehash. I aim to hear both these discs again sometime soon (thinking of culling the cpo one, but I will have to consider that upon listening again).

& *Stanford's* _Requiem_, on Naxos along with some bonus orchestral bits of an obscure opera of his, that's a great 2 disc set I've enjoyed for a few years since getting it. Did a very chunky long winded review of it HERE on current listening earlier this year when it really got me going, not much else brings me to tears, a very emotionally moving work...


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

I like Ifukube very much, he would have to be on top of my list of "obscure" composers - perhaps not in my top 10 of all composers but would certainly be in my top 20 (for those that like rankings!). If I liked an obscure composer that no-one else gave the time of day to it wouldn't bother me, it wouldn't give me a superior feeling as such, but I'd at least feel fortunate to be so enlightened.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

I am sure it would be impossible to be the only supporter of a given composer but here are some that I like.
Raff--I was listening to his Leonore Symphony last night. Bliss--a great piano concerto, first performed by Solomon, Litolff, von Flotow--all you hear are the overtures, Kienzl, Arthur Sullivan of Gilbert and---, his orchestral music, Macdowell, Gottschalk--marvellous stuff, Busoni, Lortzing wonderful operas and very funny plus Undine based on the well known legend,Kreutzer, Chavez (Mexican) very exotic, Antil, his Corroboree ballet suite is based on Australian aboriginal ceremonies--a complete knockout,( Sid do you know this ?), Villa-Lobos-Brazil, Ginastera--Argentina,Pfitzner he wrote operas including Palestrina, a good violin concerto and very good lieder.
all good stuff if not the greatest.


----------



## Llyranor (Dec 20, 2010)

Tapkaara said:


> This recording, while decent, is not the best recording of the work. It's only been recorded a few times, alas, so there are not many options to begin with. The one I like is with the Japan Philharmonic, Jyunichi Hirokami conducting and Tsugio Tokunaga as the soloist. It's not on Youtube, though, so this recording will have to do.
> 
> Last year in Japan I visited the area of Nikko where he wrote the majority of this work. It was quite a bit of fun! It is said he wrote this work at night (it was his custom to write at night) and he could hear monkeys screaming in the distant mountains. The sound served as inspiration as he wrote the work.


Actually, I've been looking into purchasing a CD of the piece, and the only one I can find at a 'decent' price (Japan shipping fees  ) is the one with Tsugio Tokunaga (Artistry of Akira Ifukube 5). I can't find a copy of his 2nd violin concerto, though; it's all out of print or ridiculously overpriced by second-hand sellers.

I love monkeys!


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

moody said:


> Mine were so obscure I've forgotten who they were !


Mine are so obscure I've never heard of them.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Llyranor said:


> Actually, I've been looking into purchasing a CD of the piece, and the only one I can find at a 'decent' price (Japan shipping fees  ) is the one with Tsugio Tokunaga (Artistry of Akira Ifukube 5). I can't find a copy of his 2nd violin concerto, though; it's all out of print or ridiculously overpriced by second-hand sellers.
> 
> I love monkeys!


Japanese CDs are not cheap. That is one major drawback for listening to Japanese composers...it's gonna cost ya!

The 2nd Violin Concerto is in one continuous movement. It is an over-all more sombre work that the first one. I think it was recently re-released on a compilation disc that should be fairly easy to get if you know where to look. Let me get back to you on that...

The Artistry series is excellent. The recording of the concerto on Volume 5 is stellar. It also has a recording of his Symphony Concertante for Piano and Orchestra. It's a terrific, brutal work. If you are thinking about getting that disc, I say go for it.

Monkeys are awesome!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

moody said:


> Mine were so obscure I've forgotten who they were !


Its tough having such superior tastes isn't it?


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

To me:
Goldmark - Taktakishvilii - Alf Hurum - Paul Constantinescu - Bazzini - Hubay - Ysaye - Volkman - Nicolai Rakov - Marx - Eduard Franck - Gottchalk - Chabrier - Lalo - Simpson - Paul Juon - Catoire...and dozens more


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

moody said:


> Mine were so obscure I've forgotten who they were !


Hah. I have a similar problem. Occasionally I have to pore through my collection, in hopes I won't succumb to buying a duplicate of work by a composer new to me.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Crusell is probably my most obscure favorite, and he isn't all that obscure. Not well represented in recordings though. Virtuosi other than pianists who are also excellent composers... those folks seem pretty rare.

Hmm... that would be a good subject for a thread, if someone has a stronger urge to do it than I do. Paganini of course, and a couple Polish violinists...


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Virtuosi-composers strings? Piatti - Popper - Joachim - Sauret - Kubelik - Joan Manen - Lipinski - Pierre Rode - Spohr... 
And of course, Sarasate, Wieniawsky, Vieuxtemps and Kreisler.


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

More on my obscure(ish) list after Ifukube (some more so than others): Wojciech Kilar, Zdenek Fibich, Lars Erik Larsson, Fikret Amirov, Lepo Sumera, Dag Wiren, Andrzej Panufnik, Hirosh Ohguri, Pavel Vranicky, Carl Vine, Eduard Tubin, Masao Ohki, Rotislav Boiko & Tan Dun. For most of these I don't have many recordings to judge them in much detail, but I like what I've heard.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Odnoposoff said:


> Virtuosi-composers strings? Piatti - Popper - Joachim - Sauret - Kubelik - Joan Manen - Lipinski - Pierre Rode - Spohr...
> And of course, Sarasate, Wieniawsky, Vieuxtemps and Kreisler.


Harumph. Your notion of excellence probably differs from mine.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

I wonder whether some people are just looking up names, I think we are supposed to know something about the composers we are putting forward.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

moody said:


> I wonder whether some people are just looking up names, I think we are supposed to know something about the composers we are putting forward.


Why are you so suspicious about people with more knowledge about something than yourself? You got on me for knowing and talking about technical stuff about music that you don't pay attention to, now you are getting on other people about knowing about other composers that you don't know about.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

violadude said:


> American Composer* Vincent Persichetti* has a lot of really good stuff but I never see him mentioned on the forum. I love his piano sonatas.


I remember listening to his piano piece Sunken Cathedral years ago by classical crossover sensations, Mannheim Steamroller.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

This may be obvious, but Naxos has some good series, eg. the Japanese Classics series. Also of guitar music (the guitar laureate series, I think it's called). AMerican classics as well & a British series. Great label all round for this kind of thing, without blowing your budget. They're even bringing out less travelled operas/operettas of Rossini, J. Strauss Jnr. and the like.

I think it was good of Tapkaara to talk about Japanese composers. I only scratched the surface but it's been good. I've got the Naxos orchestral discs of Takemitsu & Ifukube. & I disagree with what some guy implies that Ifukube is like no good compared to Sibelius or something like that. I don't like to make these kinds of comparisons that are like totally useless to me. In any case, I think Tapkaara said that Sibelius admired a work by IFukube. I know Stravinsky admired the work of Takemitsu. So why have all these ideological hangups? Doesn't make sense to me really, but anyway, I just go by what I like or have a fair chance of liking, being flexible etc. when it comes for lesser known composers...


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Sid James said:


> This may be obvious, but Naxos has some good series, eg. the Japanese Classics series. Also of guitar music (the guitar laureate series, I think it's called). AMerican classics as well & a British series. Great label all round for this kind of thing, without blowing your budget. They're even bringing out less travelled operas/operettas of Rossini, J. Strauss Jnr. and the like.
> 
> I think it was good of Tapkaara to talk about Japanese composers. I only scratched the surface but it's been good. I've got the Naxos orchestral discs of Takemitsu & Ifukube. & I disagree with what some guy implies that Ifukube is like no good compared to Sibelius or something like that. I don't like to make these kinds of comparisons that are like totally useless to me. In any case, I think Tapkaara said that Sibelius admired a work by IFukube. I know Stravinsky admired the work of Takemitsu. So why have all these ideological hangups? Doesn't make sense to me really, but anyway, I just go by what I like or have a fair chance of liking, being flexible etc. when it comes for lesser known composers...


Sibelius admired Ifukube's first orchestral composition Japanese Rhapsody. Though the work was written in 1935, Sibelius heard it at the Helsinki premiere in 1938. It's notable because Sibelius was often not very complimentary of a lot of the new music at the time. Japanese Rhapsody premiered in Boston under the baton of Fabien Sevitzky, himself the nephew of Serge Koussevitzky. Koussevitzky was a champion of Sibelius and, in fact, at one point, Sibelius promised to allow Koussevitzky to premiere his aborted 8th.

Stravinsky became a fan of Takemitsu when he heard the Japanese composer's Requiem for strings, which was dedicated to the Japanese composer Fumio Hayasaka. Hayasaka was a mentor to Takemitsu and, by the way, a best friend of Ifukube since childhood.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

elgars ghost said:


> Mikhail Nosyrev. Falsely imprisoned while still a teenager during the siege of Leningrad (the initial sentence was death but it was commuted to ten years in a gulag). After release he spent many years living in what's best described at internal exile as he was 'discouraged' to try his luck in any of the major cities. Shostakovich championed his work to the point of lobbying on his behalf for his inclusion into the USSR Composers Union but he was only fully rehabilitated in the 80s once he was dead. To date, the now-defunct Olympia label seems to be the only outlet for some of his works - on a grand total of five discs. Although not a composer of the absolute top rank, in my opinion his best work can stand side by side with the likes of Boris Lyatoshynsky and Gavriil Popov. Oh, and there is no mention of him on Wikipedia! There is a website which I think was set up by his son but it seems to have not been updated for some time.


That's good to know. I only have the cello concerto on Olympia which was interesting, but not perhaps as immediate as late era/early Soviet music which I tend to listen to.

I had no idea he was still obscure - I thought it was just men continuing to be ignorant about his future releases lol.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

violadude said:


> Why are you so suspicious about people with more knowledge about something than yourself? You got on me for knowing and talking about technical stuff about music that you don't pay attention to, now you are getting on other people about knowing about other composers that you don't know about.


_moody_ is pretty new here, more used to the general run of people than the paragons who frequent this forum.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Art Rock said:


> For me, the first choice would be *E.J. Moeran*. His output is not vast, but excellent, with the only symphony and the cello concerto as highlights. Excellent recordings available on Chandos. Another British composer deserving more attention is *William Alwyn* (symphonies, harp concerto).


Alwyn's harp concerto is something I'm certainly warming to ... I'm wondering whether I need a celtic pedal harp in the lounge to dwarf everyone else's t.v./garbage churner :0

*Moeran* too! Don't forget his string quartets ... these are now very well served by the Vanbrugh Quartet, Maggini Quartet and others to the point of no longer being obscure.

Of the obscure Brits whom I'd champion - it's *York Bowen* (amazing string quartets and bass clarinet quartet and cello sonatas and flute sonatas). His work is exemplary of the best of the British drawing room chamber music.

*Matas Seiber* (Scot/Hungarian) is interesting in the Kodaly/Lathja style). *McEwen*, for his incredibly lengthy (but patchy) string quartet cycle.

On the vein of string quartets - the rather unusual American francophile,* David Diamond* whose Ravelian influences stand out in his string quartet cycle have just hit my radar over the past few years. I've been slow on the uptake - Potomac have released his complete cycle.

When it comes to obscure, the British Welsh* Daniel Jones* string quartet probably fits that category. His string quartet LP (not available on CD - still  ..) shows typical Welsh fields and sheep outnumbering people on the album cover lol. I'd hope that *John Foulds* is no longer considered obscure - he was another exemplary 'Brits abroad' composer who spent time in India and France, and absorbed a richness into his writing which goes beyond his homeboy contemporaries. Bridge/Alwyn/Britten bores might enjoy looking beyond ...


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

> I've never heard anyone around here mention Amhed Saygun, who's Cello concerto, viola concerto and string quartets I have and they are all pretty incredible, sounds kind of like Bartok meets the middle east.


I've not mentioned him because I'm still not sure what to make of him.

The Danel Quatuor's string quartet cycle by Saygun was the reason I discovered him - I follow their work closely and I love the breadth of their repertoire. They collaborate with composers from far afield (including traditional ethnic).

Saygun's work ... microtonal or just difficult? Hmmm. I need to wait another few years and get back to you 

That's how long it takes me to form a view on some music ...



> Never hear Maxwell-Davies mentioned on the forum. He has an incredible set of 10 string quartets written specifically for the Naxos label called the "Naxos Quartets"


Okay...this guy I do have an opinion on!

Mom taught me that if I don't have anything nice to say, then say something good.

The weather's good - someplace somewhere in the world ain't it? 



> I don't hear Wolfgang Rihm's name a lot, but I've seen him mentioned a few times, so I know I'm not alone in liking him.


String quartets again for me. What an interesting contemporary writer. His work has an incredible intensity for me - I find myself in shock after a few minutes of his string quartets. Listening to the whole CD would leave me too exhausted to rustle up pasta for lunch. It's very engaging - not intellectual necessarily, however I can see why some might feel this way about his music. I like it, but I wouldn't use the adjective 'beautiful' to describe his work. 'Cutting edge modern' fits better...



> A month or two ago I would have said Isang Yun as well, but I learned that member Science quite likes him too, so yay, I'm not alone on that one anymore.


Isn't he Korean? I remember his works being showcased by ? The Shanghai Quartet maybe - involving some unusual instruments.

Apart from that, mostly the cello concert and chamber music - harp stuff which gripped me....

______

There was a complete era of Soviet composers, during the height of Stalin's oppression, who oddly failed to make a dent on western audiences.

*Salmanov*, whose 6 string quartets are very idiomatically his; tensile and finely wrought with a mature integrity really impressed me. His recordings are on the extant Russian Discs, or floating around on expensive collectors LPs.

*Levitin*'s patchy string quartets also abound, as do Peiko, and a host of Georgian composers. *Nasidze* and [/B]Tsintsadze[/B]'s lengthier works are interesting to hear for the cultural and geographical region. Into obscurity, *Kasputin*'s works ... I can't find the friggin' CD...along with *Elena Firsova*'s string quartets, which I know she's written just under 10, but only a few are recorded yet, and I end up just thumbing the scores looking to see if I can play the violin parts on flute to hear what it sounds like (the chords are problematic of course). Her husband *Edison Denisov* writes some plaintively beautiful chamber music which has yet to make its way into contemporary repertoire but he's not exactly obscure. *Taktakashvili* (haha - sp.?) is famous to those of us who know the Olympia releases which gave us *Paliashavilli*'s Liturgical works on CD in the 90's. Taktakashvili however has an interesting flute sonata which I just got the score to. It looks really wonderful.

Enough name dropping ...


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

bassClef said:


> More on my obscure(ish) list after Ifukube (some more so than others): Wojciech Kilar, Zdenek Fibich, Lars Erik Larsson, Fikret Amirov, Lepo Sumera, Dag Wiren, Andrzej Panufnik, Hirosh Ohguri, Pavel Vranicky, Carl Vine, Eduard Tubin, Masao Ohki, Rotislav Boiko & Tan Dun. For most of these I don't have many recordings to judge them in much detail, but I like what I've heard.


One man's obscure, is another man's popular :lol:

I was a kid when Requiem for Pere Kolbe had come out - it was like Christmas discovering the release in HMV and I tore into it with more enthusiasm that 100 teenage girls after a bottle of Justin Bieber perfume. Ahhh..those were the days.

Kilar, as a member of the Polish 'Vintage 33' group with Gorecki, *Baird*, Penderecki and Lutoslawski, was very reknown for his chamber works - I suppose I wasn't exactly mainstream back them, so it explains why I'm totally left off the left field in musical taste now. It's lovely to see his Angelus has had a myriad of recordings. Again - his film works, including the soundtracks to Dracula, English period movies and European film noir was thrilling in a way that Shostakovich film fans can grasp.

Larsson, I struggle to understand. I find his language rather cold and detached ...I need to spend more time with him concentrating perhaps. Fibich, like *Foerster* and his Czech compatriots is a safe bet. Amirov ... now there's a name I've not heard since the Olympia releases! What happened to him? I wonder if his fate was the same as *Arkangelsky* - the writer of choral music?

Poland's Panufnik is one of those oddities I didn't quite get until his string quartets "Messages" was released. The recording and playing by the Chilingirian Quartet is the only one I know and have. It's serviceable, but I imagine some other group could really bring it to life. His cello concerto was rather difficult for me too. Unlike the Festival 78' crowd from Poland's new wave of composers, like *Lason*,* Knapik*, *Szarebski*, *Zielenski* and the older *Slowinski* and *Meyer*. Knapik's "Islands" for string orchestra is very beautiful and Lason's work is very intriguing. I can't wait to hear more of these. The older two composers tend to work in the same kind of neoclassical baroque influenced micro-language as Pawel Szymanski, one of Poland's more well known (deserved) composers.

Does anyone like *Bodorova* at all? I suppose the Bacewicz, Crawford-Seeger, Clara Schumann crowd might ....her life was short and tragic, but her music is a great legacy.


----------



## Llyranor (Dec 20, 2010)

Tapkaara said:


> The 2nd Violin Concerto is in one continuous movement. It is an over-all more sombre work that the first one. I think it was recently re-released on a compilation disc that should be fairly easy to get if you know where to look. Let me get back to you on that...


Please do!


Tapkaara said:


> The Artistry series is excellent. The recording of the concerto on Volume 5 is stellar. It also has a recording of his Symphony Concertante for Piano and Orchestra. It's a terrific, brutal work. If you are thinking about getting that disc, I say go for it.
> !


It's certainly on my list of things to get eventually. Need to stock up on other items to get from Japan to save on the shipping costs first.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I'll go with Jan Jirasek. 

But I can't do that too much. I like Bun Ching-Lam too. 

I'm not sure what is obscure and what is not, so I'll just guess at that. 

Meredith Monk is not too obscure, and I like what little music by her that I've heard. One work by Rebel, Les Elemens, is phenomenal, and I don't know the rest of his music at all. 

I've heard three works by Daugherty, and liked them all very much, so I think I'd like more. And Nono (recommended heartily to all Boulez fans), and Pierné. 

Still less obscure, Schutz is a favorite, and Falla, and Chausson, and Victoria. I've heard some of Warlock's and Canteloube's songs, and I liked them. Fair to say I like Milhaud more than most people - I guess he wouldn't have been obscure forty years ago, but it seems like he is becoming obscure. Biber, on the other hand, seems to be getting more popular - deservedly so! 

With Piazzolla and Golijov, I suspect I'm verging onto popularity rather than obscuring, but still, we're not talking the really big names yet.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

science said:


> I'll go with Jan Jirasek.
> 
> But I can't do that too much. I like Bun Ching-Lam too.
> 
> ...


I enjoy Milhaud quite a bit too! I think you were the one that liked the piano concertos by him that I posted in the currently listening thread. One fun fact I have about Milhaud is that he was the composition teacher of my composition teacher now  So we're musically related lol


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

violadude said:


> Why are you so suspicious about people with more knowledge about something than yourself? You got on me for knowing and talking about technical stuff about music that you don't pay attention to, now you are getting on other people about knowing about other composers that you don't know about.


Your Favorite Composers So Obscure,You Feel Alone In Your Recognition Of Them. 
This implies that they are your favourites in this category and that you have knowledge and are familiar with them. So when I saw some extensive lists of more or less unknown composers
I wondered. Of course I could be wrong to do so, a concept difficult for you to grasp I know,but that's what I thought and put it in writing. I am sure that you have a vast knowledge of the concepts and naturally the technical stuff (sic) due to your studies. I have listed a number of composers myself but have recordings of all of them. As to my knowledge of music as heard I have been listening and attending for 64 years and i can assure you that didn't consist of 1812's, Swan Lakes and Rachmaninoff's 2nds time after time, how long have you been at it? Lastly ,and this may be a forlorn hope, do try to be a little less cocky and disagreeable.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

moody said:


> Your Favorite Composers So Obscure,You Feel Alone In Your Recognition Of Them.
> This implies that they are your favourites in this category and that you have knowledge and are familiar with them. So when I saw some extensive lists of more or less unknown composers
> I wondered. Of course I could be wrong to do so, a concept difficult for you to grasp I know,but that's what I thought and put it in writing. I am sure that you have a vast knowledge of the concepts and naturally the technical stuff (sic) due to your studies. I have listed a number of composers myself but have recordings of all of them. As to my knowledge of music as heard I have been listening and attending for 64 years and i can assure you that didn't consist of 1812's, Swan Lakes and Rachmaninoff's 2nds time after time, how long have you been at it? Lastly ,and this may be a forlorn hope, do try to be a little less cocky and disagreeable.


Right...I'm the one being cocky and disagreeable.


----------



## hocket (Feb 21, 2010)

Well, I have really been enjoying what I believe may be the only CD of Antonio Brioschi's music.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

hocket said:


> Well, I have really been enjoying what I believe may be the only CD of Antonio Brioschi's music.


Did you buy this online? I can't find it.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanksfor


Hilltroll72 said:


> _moody_ is pretty new here, more used to the general run of people than the paragons who frequent this forum.


Thanks for your comments, I appreciate them. However the boy wonder is in fact correct, one can think something but without evidence one should not mouth off, there's enough of that going on already. The essence was right but the rest of it was pretty crass as usual. Mind you, it was late and I'd been entertaining all day. I think there could be a misconception here, if I see that Bert Bloggs has written a trio for steam iron, barking dog and iron bedstead ( I hope nobody steals this idea) I might find the thought fascinating. but to say: " Oh, he's been neglected, I've seen no recordings or concerts so I'll put him on the list--but that's not the thing here, is it? I put Soler on my list and I see that I bought my first LP in 1966 and was amazed, from then on I grabbed everything I could and thought I was the only person in the universe interested in Soler. I believe that is what Clavichorder meant when he instigated this thread, perhaps he would come down from Olympus and put the record straight---he must be laughing !


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I once attended a concert in which performers threw ping-pong balls into a piano - I suppose part of the music was the guys running around the stage trying to catch them and throw them back in, and the audience's laughter even as some of them threw the balls back up to the stage in an effort to keep the music going undiminished. (Fortunately no one took it seriously, or I'm sure HarpsichordConcerto would need to write a thorough condemnation of this work vis-a-vis the grand tradition of solo keyboard; of course that may be required anyway.)

However, it was the occasion on which I conceived _my_ first masterpiece: Concerto for Softballs and Strings.

I'd also like to arrange an audience participation day at the Louvre: BYOSP.

Spray paint.


----------



## hocket (Feb 21, 2010)

science said:


> Did you buy this online? I can't find it.


http://www.amazon.co.uk/Brioschi-6-Sinfonie-Vanni-Moretto/dp/B000KN7DNY/ref=sr_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1324302618&sr=1-1

There are also alternative ways of aquiring this now pretty rare item as I suspect it's out of print.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

moody said:


> Thanksfor
> 
> Thanks for your comments, I appreciate them. However the boy wonder is in fact correct, one can think something but without evidence one should not mouth off, there's enough of that going on already. The essence was right but the rest of it was pretty crass as usual. Mind you, it was late and I'd been entertaining all day. I think there could be a misconception here, if I see that Bert Bloggs has written a trio for steam iron, barking dog and iron bedstead ( I hope nobody steals this idea) I might find the thought fascinating. but to say: " Oh, he's been neglected, I've seen no recordings or concerts so I'll put him on the list--but that's not the thing here, is it? I put Soler on my list and I see that I bought my first LP in 1966 and was amazed, from then on I grabbed everything I could and thought I was the only person in the universe interested in Soler. I believe that is what Clavichorder meant when he instigated this thread, perhaps he would come down from Olympus and put the record straight---he must be laughing !


The concept of neglected composers has more than 'deserved neglect' to deal with. If the composer's music has been commercially recorded and widely distributed, can he be in the neglected category? I have more than one instance of harpsichord music composed by *Cabanalles* (and enjoy it). In the great scheme of things he is very little known, I suppose, but many harpsichordists and more than a few aficionados of Spanish music must be aware of him. So... is he neglected?


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

I think it must be a matter of degree, if nobody has heard anything and seen nothing he's not neglected, just a disaster.I was sales director for a record company and I can tell you that some discs hardly sold at all and we would have to swap them for better sellers. But I do believe that some known composers are not given their deserved due and are hardly known and that is probably what Clavichorder was looking for.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

If you love the music of Smetana and Dvorak, you need to hear the music of their contemporary Zdenek Fibich (1850-1900 ), whose music is almost totally unknown outside the Czech republic .
I have the Chandos recordings with Neeme Jarvi and the Detroit symphony of this three symphonies, which are wonderfully melodious and lyrical . 
Several years ago, I heard the Supraphon recording of his opera Sarka (pronounced Sharka) ,
the same story as in Smetana's Ma Vlast, about the Czech legend of a literal war between the sexes in pre-christian Bohemia, where Sarka and her band of amazons surprise and massacre the troops of her lover Ctirad, who has betryayed her . This is a terrific opera ,
highly dramatic and melodious . Zdenek is pronouced Zden-yek .


----------



## Scarpia (Jul 21, 2010)

Elizabeth Machonchy, would be my choice. A 20th century British composer. Perhaps Kenneth Leighton, based on sparse notice taken of a thread I started dealing with some of his works.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

moody said:


> I think it must be a matter of degree, if nobody has heard anything and seen nothing he's not neglected, just a disaster.I was sales director for a record company and I can tell you that some discs hardly sold at all and we would have to swap them for better sellers. But I do believe that some known composers are not given their deserved due and are hardly known and that is probably what Clavichorder was looking for.


I seem to be becoming known on this site as a bit of a snob, and made this thread impulsively without realizing what it might imply to my detractors in that aspect, purely out of the interest in demonstrating my love for the music of *Henri Joseph Rigel *in hopes that people believe me so I'm not alone(contrary to the belief that I want to be alone and superior in my tastes). I made no great claims for Rigel as I did and still do with Medtner, who really is underrated, but just threw him out there. I did not expect this thread to take off like it did. It was a very poorly constructed idea, and Wagenseil, only impressed me on some pieces, I'm not always as interested in him. Then I let other people demonstrate their obscurities and my composer promotion has something along with it.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

As to being a snob, I say, no one should oppress such tendencies when it is working in such a way to help one discover in depth new and fascinating composers. Then again, maybe no one said I was a snob, maybe I'm defending nothing. Either way, its enjoyable to everyone to have their own "discoveries." I'm glad this thread has taken off the way it did. And Moody, yes you are correct if you were implying that I'm interested mostly in "unjustly neglected composers". I don't want to just make empty claims for composers that aren't worth it, though I may do that occasionally in my fresh enthusiasm.


----------



## Scarpia (Jul 21, 2010)

clavichorder said:


> As to being a snob, I say, no one should oppress such tendencies when it is working in such a way to help one discover in depth new and fascinating composers. Then again, maybe no one said I was a snob, maybe I'm defending nothing. Either way, its enjoyable to everyone to have their own "discoveries." I'm glad this thread has taken off the way it did. And Moody, yes you are correct if you were implying that I'm interested mostly in "unjustly neglected composers". I don't want to just make empty claims for composers that aren't worth it, though I may do that occasionally in my fresh enthusiasm.


I don't subscribe to the notion, which seems to be very prevalent on these web sites, the the canon is foisted on us "sheep" by "the establishment," etc, etc. The bigs are big for a reason and by and large the neglected are neglected for a reason. But sometimes a talent can escape notice because they have not found the right conductor or performer to advocate their music, or because they were unfashionable in their day and we aren't aware of them. I think those that I mentioned, Leighton and Machonchy, are in this category. I could list a few others, Rubbra, Magnard, Atterberg, Tansman, perhaps. I wouldn't claim they should be elevated to the stature of the biggies, but they had something interesting to say which is rarely heard.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Scarpia said:


> I think those that I mentioned, Leighton and Machonchy, are in *this category*. I could list a few others, Rubbra, Magnard, Atterberg, Tansman, perhaps. I wouldn't claim they should be elevated to the stature of the biggies, but they had* something interesting to say which is rarely heard.*


Also in "this category", I would say, is Medtner. And there are plenty enough that agree with me for reasons similar to what you've stated, he composed the wrong stuff in the wrong period, and he hasn't found a big champion.

As to the second bolded point, I think that a lot of lesser music is enjoyable. The music of the greats is only that much more enjoyable when you can appreciate what the second and third tier composers did, which surely ordinary humans would be hard pressed to achieve. That's why they are worth appreciating. And they often have their own special little personalities. That's a positive way to look at things.


> I don't subscribe to the notion, which seems to be very prevalent on these web sites, the the canon is foisted on us "sheep" by "the establishment," etc, etc


Nor do I. I made other reasons for why I like lesser composers above. But believe me that Medtner is not a lesser composer! I also love Atterberg and Rubbra, so I thank your mention of them.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

clavichorder said:


> [...]
> Nor do I. I made other reasons for why I like lesser composers above. But believe me that Medtner is not a lesser composer! I also love Atterberg and Rubbra, so I thank your mention of them.


Hah. Only my resolve to avoid denigrating composers keeps me from knocking Atterberg.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

What the hell is with this attitude that if you are into lesser known composers that you are a snob?? That's ** if I ever saw it! There are thousands upon thousands of threads on this site about the big names but there is also a world of unexplored music out there, why not explore it??


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

violadude said:


> What the hell is with this attitude that if you are into lesser known composers that you are a snob?? That's ** if I ever saw it! There are thousands upon thousands of threads on this site about the big names but there is also a world of unexplored music out there, why not explore it??


Holy Cimoli. _Clavi_ mentions 'snob' and you are all over it? Even when _moody_ suggested that some members were just reading off names, snob didn't get mentioned. I must be missing something here (sometimes I miss more than I catch).

Hmm. Maybe you are annoyed by the post that, ah, suggests that some composers in any period are little known because the better known composers sort of crowd them out? Yeah that happens, for economic reasons if for no other; the entrepreneurs and the publishers tend to buy what has the better chance of selling.

We survivors of the 20th C. have the unprecedented luxury of getting to hear music by those folks who were crowded out in their time. Do you think that those of us who have discovered that there are pearls in what our predecessors thought were sows' ears (mangled saying) are considered to be snobs? You may be right, but if so I am dismayed.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Holy Cimoli. _Clavi_ mentions 'snob' and you are all over it? Even when _moody_ suggested that some members were just reading off names, snob didn't get mentioned. I must be missing something here (sometimes I miss more than I catch).
> 
> Hmm. Maybe you are annoyed by the post that, ah, suggests that some composers in any period are little known because the better known composers sort of crowd them out? Yeah that happens, for economic reasons if for no other; the entrepreneurs and the publishers tend to buy what has the better chance of selling.
> 
> We survivors of the 20th C. have the unprecedented luxury of getting to hear music by those folks who were crowded out in their time. Do you think that those of us who have discovered that there are pearls in what our predecessors thought were sows' ears (mangled saying) are considered to be snobs? You may be right, but if so I am dismayed.


This isn't first time I've heard the term snob directed at someone who pays attention to lesser known composers, or even lesser known works of a famous composer! (check a recent post in the Franz Liszt composer guestbook). I wasn't just referencing this thread, but many other points as well.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

I think "snob" is the wrong word I think elitist might be preferable. You know the type who insists that they don't grub around in the mire with hoi poloi listening to the likes of Tchaikovsky and Rachmaninoff . Oh no, they have this wonderful composer that they much prefer, he started as a farm lad but worked his way up against a hostile world. You must know him---Friedrich Schnitzelhagen he's a gem in a naughty world and should be known by all and sundry. but, Heaven forefend ,if that happens we'll go off and find another gem !


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

moody said:


> I think "snob" is the wrong word I think elitist might be preferable. You know the type who insists that they don't grub around in the mire with hoi poloi listening to the likes of Tchaikovsky and Rachmaninoff . Oh no, they have this wonderful composer that they much prefer, he started as a farm lad but worked his way up against a hostile world. You must know him---Friedrich Schnitzelhagen he's a gem in a naughty world and should be known by all and sundry. but, Heaven forefend ,if that happens we'll go off and find another gem !


I dont know anyone like that. But I love obscure composers *and* "hoi poi" listening like Tchaikovsky and Rachmaninov.


----------



## Rapide (Oct 11, 2011)

Sometimes i think Boulez is not well appreciated. Sure i admit his opinions may have offended otheres but I found his music innovative in the time. Just me.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

^^Boulez's piano sonatas are amongst the finest of the c20th, and that's not just my opinion. I didn't connect with them straight away but after a while I got into their emotional force. Like what his teacher Messiaen said of the 2nd sonata, it's like a lion being flayed. I have not connected as much with his other music, but I've only got one other disc, the main work being _Sur Incises_, which is too complex for me by far. I don't have much time for his ideology, but he did his rants like 50 years ago now, a lot of water has passed under the bridge since then, and he has kind of admitted that he was basically being a bully. His conducting grabs me sometimes, sometimes I find him a bit too distanced and "objective," but overall he sticks to the vision of the music/composer he's conducting...


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Rapide said:


> Sometimes i think Boulez is not well appreciated. Sure i admit his opinions may have offended otheres but I found his music innovative in the time. Just me.


I have this set on Naxos. Not a recording that I listen to often, but it's listenable. Idil Biret. Perhaps you might like to recommend one?


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

violadude said:


> What the hell is with this attitude that if you are into lesser known composers that you are a snob?? ...


I'm hit and miss with lesser knowns, so I stick mainly with the mainstream & that's not only the three B's and the like, of course.

But I think snobbism or highbrow attitude is exactly that, it's an attitude. Not necessarily related, or even at all related, to what you do or don't listen to. There are snobs, highbrows, elitists of all kinds, of all tastes and "creeds." You can't put them in a box just as you can't the people like myself who mainly listen to mainstream things in a box. And in terms of my listening, to the mainstream I add new music in there, some of it is lesser known but a lot is mainstream, or at least with some deal of exposure amongst classical listeners, hovering on the edges of various canons/repertoires, etc...


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

clavichorder said:


> I seem to be becoming known on this site as a bit of a snob, and made this thread impulsively without realizing what it might imply to my detractors in that aspect, purely out of the interest in demonstrating my love for the music of *Henri Joseph Rigel *in hopes that people believe me so I'm not alone(contrary to the belief that I want to be alone and superior in my tastes). I made no great claims for Rigel as I did and still do with Medtner, who really is underrated, but just threw him out there. I did not expect this thread to take off like it did. It was a very poorly constructed idea, and Wagenseil, only impressed me on some pieces, I'm not always as interested in him. Then I let other people demonstrate their obscurities and my composer promotion has something along with it.


No, you are not alone in this one. I have the following enjoyable symphonies & string quartets by Rigel. This was a composer I certainly didn't expect to get a mention here at TC. Well done!


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Sid James said:


> ^^Boulez's piano sonatas are amongst the finest of the c20th, and that's not just my opinion. I didn't connect with them straight away but after a while I got into their emotional force


Interesting you mention 'emotional force'...I always thought the aim of the first two, especially the second, was a kind of austere brutality to mark a path away from the Expressionist excesses of the early C20. It's the sort of thing I think I could enjoy a lot if it didn't beat me in the face so unrelentingly.


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

Ildebrando Pizzetti - I haven't heard much about him in TC, except in the Chamber Music forum (where i found out about him). His quartets are still among my favourite ones. They are so cheerful, playful, melodic and lyric. They always lift my mood.
Edit: During the first movement of his second quartet (7:32-7:40) he uses a beautiful melody to change to the next theme, but never returns to it! It's not the first I heard a composer doing that. It seems so demanding to hear that note progression again but it never returns. Why do they do that?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> \[/IMG]


I want that CD! I only have the symphonies.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Chrythes said:


> Ildebrando Pizzetti - I haven't heard much about him in TC, except in the Chamber Music forum (where i found out about him). His quartets are still among my favourite ones. They are so cheerful, playful, melodic and lyric. They always lift my mood.
> Edit: During the first movement of his second quartet (7:32-7:40) he uses a beautiful melody to change to the next theme, but never returns to it! It's not the first I heard a composer doing that. It seems so demanding to hear that note progression again but it never returns. Why do they do that?


Agree. Have his 2 string quartets and IMO they are beautiful. As are Antonio Bazzini's and Respighi.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

violadude said:


> I dont know anyone like that. But I love obscure composers *and* "hoi poi" listening like Tchaikovsky and Rachmaninov.


That sort of elitist has to be an urbanite, if he exists. Or maybe an urban legend? Mind you, my impression is 'An urban dweller who moves to the sticks takes his city with him.'


----------



## Rapide (Oct 11, 2011)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> I have this set on Naxos. Not a recording that I listen to often, but it's listenable. Idil Biret. Perhaps you might like to recommend one?


Shure. That is a fine recording. Claude Helffer's version is also good.


----------



## Shostakovichiana (Nov 7, 2011)

Anyone here who likes Vasily Kalinnikov?
I came across his first symphony by an accident- the best thing that could have happened to me that day, and it certainly made the day a lot better.. 
There is also this little piano piece, "Chanson Triste", which is really beautiful, and nice to play when you are tired of all those big, ambitious masterpieces of piano repetoire..  
_(sight..!)_ those Russian symphonists.. nothing beats Russian composers when it comes to orchestral works


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

moody said:


> I think "snob" is the wrong word I think elitist might be preferable. You know the type who insists that they don't grub around in the mire with hoi poloi listening to the likes of Tchaikovsky and Rachmaninoff . Oh no, they have this wonderful composer that they much prefer, he started as a farm lad but worked his way up against a hostile world. You must know him---Friedrich Schnitzelhagen he's a gem in a naughty world and should be known by all and sundry. but, Heaven forefend ,if that happens we'll go off and find another gem !


Ah yes, Schnitzelhagen. A little mainstream for my taste. Have you ever heard Humphrey van Aleksandrov? Probably not, he's kinda obscure.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

regressivetransphobe said:


> Ah yes, Schnitzelhagen. A little mainstream for my taste. Have you ever heard Humphrey van Aleksandrov? Probably not, he's kinda obscure.


You probably only have the recent Naxos recordings, but _I_ have the original monos with Olivier De Koenig conducting.


----------



## Sator (Jan 23, 2011)

Rapide said:


> Claude Helffer's version is also good.


I buy every recording of Boulez's music I can lay my hands and Helffer's is first choice for me. What a wonderful recording this is!


----------



## Sator (Jan 23, 2011)

BTW any Ustvolskaya admirers here?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

You all know where my allegiance lies. 

To my surprise having started studying music in college, Glazunov is a lot more known and even popular in Academia than I first thought. I heard/met 6-7 different musicians working on his music (3-4 saxophonists (Concerto), a violinist (VC), violist (Elegie), and cellist (Chant du Menestrel)). I was thrilled at this discovery, which shows I'm not so alone after all, although I felt so for many years.

Also, in the outside world, I've been sharing Glazunov's music with people on the internet through the turntable.fm website, and I've got lots of positive impressions from dozens of people. As much as some you like to belittle him, that's becoming a less common reaction, especially from those who are unbiased and more open.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> You all know where my allegiance lies.
> 
> To my surprise having started studying music in college, Glazunov is a lot more known and even popular in Academia than I first thought. I heard/met 6-7 different musicians working on his music (3-4 saxophonists (Concerto), a violinist (VC), violist (Elegie), and cellist (Chant du Menestrel)). I was thrilled at this discovery, which shows I'm not so alone after all, although I felt so for many years.
> 
> Also, in the outside world, I've been sharing Glazunov's music with people on the internet through the turntable.fm website, and I've got lots of positive impressions from dozens of people. As much as some you like to belittle him, that's becoming a less common reaction, especially from those who are unbiased and more open.


If you had to recommend three Glazunov works to me, which would they be? One of these days I'm going to get to know him.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

clavichorder said:


> If you had to recommend three Glazunov works to me, which would they be? One of these days I'm going to get to know him.


That's really hard for me :lol: but I'll try.

Bare minimum "must hears" :

*Symphonies 4 & 5*. I suggest both with equal fervor. Good recordings: Neeme Jarvi, Serebrier, or Svetlanov, definitely avoid Naxos.
*The Seasons (ballet)*. Good recordings: Neeme Jarvi is best, most others in general, but avoid Naxos.
*Violin Concerto*. Good Recordings: Pretty much any great violinist (Milstein, Heifetz, Shaham, Hahn, etc.), each interpret it slightly different so choice would be up to you. Rabin is actually a favorite, he somehow colors it really dark which is really neat.

A little taste


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> That's really hard for me :lol: but I'll try.
> 
> Bare minimum "must hears" :
> 
> ...


I've heard 5 before, but haven't really given it a deep listen. Don't have four. I do have the Seasons. Will listen. I'm on a roll.

And I had a feeling 3 would be difficult, that's why I upped it to three for your sake(from 1), but kept it down for my sake, since I have a lot to listen to.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Sator said:


> BTW any Ustvolskaya admirers here?


One right here!


----------

